# Tracking inventory with paypal Buy Now button



## matan811 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi,

I want to sell t-shirts on my site using the paypal Buy Now button. and i was wondering, i see when creating the button that there's an inventory tracking option, but is there an option to track the inventory by sizes? if not - what do you do, remove options every time something is sold out?


----------



## bangtees (Oct 26, 2011)

Using a Paypal button won't make it easy to track inventory. If you wanted to track your inventory, you would want to use a true shopping cart solution, like OpenCart. Let me know if you need someone to help you with this as I do this for my site.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The only way I know of is to have a button for each size. Then inventory will track correctly.


----------

